

Ask YC: Ask.com -- Why don't we use it? - kajecounterhack

I recently rediscovered Ask.com and wondered to myself what I found unappealing about it all. After all, as nice as it looks and as functional as it is, I was still loathe to adopt it.<p>But then I realized why: I use Gmail. I don't like having to go to a different site to use my mail. I also use iGoogle and read my news. I can't get out of using it all.<p>So that leads me back to the question, why don't YOU use it? Same reason?<p>Why doesn't ask.com start providing email services and personalized accounts?
======
azharcs
I tried Ask.com when they redesigned the whole site. Their search is not very
good, but i know lot of people using them.

I recently started using Yahoo as my default search, results are way better
than Google. Try it out for yourself.

------
gasull
Why do you use it? Do you get better results than with Google? "Why not" is
not a reason.

------
cjoh1111
I don't use ask.com because they index less pages more slowly and not as well.

